# Interior paint question



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have white walls inside my house. I started painting them "warm caramel" from glidden paint without primering the walls. So far I have painted 2 coats and the color is lighter than what is one the color chip. 

Is this because I didn't prime? Or do I just need to add another coat? Help please!


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like you need another coat since some colors don't cover as well as others.

GED


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

koncept1 said:


> I have white walls inside my house. I started painting them "warm caramel" from glidden paint without primering the walls. So far I have painted 2 coats and the color is lighter than what is one the color chip.
> 
> Is this because I didn't prime? Or do I just need to add another coat? Help please!


It's because you used Glidden Paint. Nothing to do with a primer. Especially if you painted over white.

Use Valspar Enamel.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

ah..so paint brand does matter. I'll remember that next time..but I've already got 90% of the house painted. Thanks guys!


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

There is a reason why pro painters do not buy paint from lowe's or home depot. Glidden is not much better than the walmart brand. Go to Sherwin Williams- it would have saved you alot of time.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Buy good paint and save youself some time. For box store paint, I really like Behr, I think its good stuff and I've had great luck with it. Glidden and Valspar isn't very good paint in my opinion for the money.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

rockyraider said:


> Buy good paint and save youself some time. For box store paint, I really like Behr, I think its good stuff and I've had great luck with it. Glidden and Valspar isn't very good paint in my opinion for the money.


what this guy said. buy the good stuff and paint it once.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't disagree that good paint makes the job easier/covers in one coat. The white base paint should serve as whatever primer you would need. However, often times, the color on the color chip (for any paint) does not look the same on the wall. It could be a simple case of the colors not being exactly what you are looking for. Many times this is the case. I would paint a another coat of paint on one wall and see if it actually darkens/changes the color. Just my .02.


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Paint brands matter greatly. 

Behr at Home Depot is the best you can get. I painted my whole house inside and out with it. One coat, no primer, over white walls. The paint samples match exactly to the color on the walls. Couldn't be happier. 

It's also the best value. Just because you can pay more for other paint doesn't mean that it's any better.


----------

